# Official W8 FAQ/DIY



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Yeah there may only be a handful of us but I think we need something like this. Post up some helpful info.
To get started... What kind of oil should I use in my W8?
What was the W8 engine available in?-2002 and newer B5.5 Passat Sedans and Variants. Available in 5spd Tiptronic AT or 6Spd manual transmissions. 
What is 4motion?-4Motion is a Torsen based AWD system. It has a torque sensing mechanical center differential that sends up to 60%power to either axle and can send power to each of the four corners as grip is lost or becomes available. 
This is just a start, however I'd like to see this grow


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Official W8 FAQ/DIY (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

1. Factory recommendation is synthetic 5w40.
2. The W8 became available in 2002 with Tiptronic only. The 6 speed became available in 2003 with mandatory Sport Package (17" wheels,stiffer shocks). The Sport Package is also a $1500 stand-alone option on Tip models.
3. 4MOTION is basically VW's name for the AWD system which is basically Audi's Quattro system - Torsen. Normal torque split is (I believe) 50/50 and can vary upto 70/30 to either axle.


----------



## Maurizio (Jul 15, 2004)

I have an '03 W8 Variant with Sports Package. The 17" BBS wheels are nice, but the OEM pads create a cleaning nightmare.
I replaced the OEM air filter with a K&N drop in filter. And, I replaced the 2 rear mufflers with Edelbrock RPM series 5550 ceramic packed stainless straightthru's. The performance and mileage difference (21-28) is stunning, to say nothing of the great sound.
Preferring floor jacks, I installed the Audi jack pads. I also talked directly with Da'Lan about a rear hitch. The assured me the Audi AllRoad hitch was a perfect match. It isn't. But, I got it on there anyway, and since the 4 Motion restricts trailer weight to something negligible anyway, I'm not worried. Mainly I use it with a flat aluminum luggage carrier so my dog has the run of the inside.
I mounted a pair of Hella dual-tome horns coupled with my OEM horns. Can take the paint off any car within 10 feet.
I have 29K with no problems except some bad gas causing the guage to misread. Techron cleaned that immediately. I suppose I'll need brake pads fairly soon. Marco


----------



## Maurizio (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (Maurizio)*

VWGUY, I got your message, and will take some photos of the Edelbrocks for direct e-mail to you tonight - unless it's still pouring down rain. Perhaps you can post them on the Vortex site. Marco (Maurizio)
By the way, for anyone concerned, I don't work for Edelbrock. I'm a science analyst in counter-terrorism for the federal Centers for Disease Control & Prevention in Atlanta.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (Maurizio)*

Marco, where did you get your K&N filter and what serial number did it have on the box. I am considering this after opening the restrictive airbox. I might even try to smooth the interior of the box and remove any baffles. 
Another idea I have is to open the airbox, smooth it out and mount a cone filter on the end of the MAF and place reinstall the top of the box. I have done this in my 24V and have had good results even though I had to trim the lid to make the filter fit. I am hopeful that no trimming will be needed on the W8 due to the size of the box.


----------



## Maurizio (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

CoolWhite, The K&N drop in filter is the same one that fits all Passats. Don't recall the number right now, but will look tonight if i still have the box. You can probably find it in stock at a PepBoys, or at least order it. 
The W8 intake is about as good as it gets. It draws straight from the grill; the configuration is optimal, given the limited space, and I felt there were no real internal flow issues. In short, I would just drop in the filter.
As in any application, you are not likely to see much difference if you only open the front end of the pipe (filter) without also opening the back end of the pipe (mufflers). Do that, and you will be stunned at the difference. Marco


----------



## Marco Pardi (Jun 14, 2002)

*pictures*

VWGUY, I've got an e-mail loading with pictures for you. However, my computer tells me that the 4 pictures could take as long as four hours to load. My wife had a bowel movement when she saw that. Will try my best - to send them, that is. Marco


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: pictures (Marco Pardi)*

Marco, any chance you could get some sound recordings of the exhaust note?
i was behind my gf, in another vehicle, who was driving the w8 a few weeks ago and she opened it up. it sounded fabulous and i can only imagine what it sounds like with those edelbrocks on there


----------



## Marco Pardi (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: pictures (zedbyers)*

zedbyers, I wish I could. Unfortunately, I don't have the equipment to do that. My aol takes huge amounts of time to load even digital pictures, and I don't have a way of recording the sound. Sorry. But, you're right. I have a Monsoon stero & 6CD changer, and often just don't even turn it on. Marco


----------



## anosis03 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: pictures (Marco Pardi)*

Marco,
You had quiet a gain in gas mileage with the new exhaust. I replaced the down-pipes from the resonator all the way to the exhausts from 2" to 2.5" and replaced the exhausts with magnaflow's. Yes I know not the traditional way of replacing exhausts, but the sound is awesome and I can definately feal an increase in power in the upper band and by gas mileage increased by about 2-3 MPG.
I am thinking of getting an ram air kit, though have not found anything specific to the W8. I might just fabricate something that will work.
I got the 03 wagon with the 6sp and sports package and was not at all happy with the suspension, thus installed the eibach sport springs and it looks great. The ride has gotten a bit stiffer, but it is still OK. Maybe now that Arnold is taking care of CA, he will get some budget approved to get our darn roads fixed.


----------



## Maurizio (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: pictures (anosis03)*

anosis, (this is Marco - just on a different computer) Yes, the mileage gain was tremendous with the Edelbrocks. At first, I thought my gauge was faulty.
I'm puzzled by your reference to the resonator pipes. My resonator - on my '03 Variant - is like a dimpled frisbee; not very large, and apparently just crimped to break up the harmonic waves. Freeing the exhausts shifted the wave zenith to the area immediately behind the resonator, necessitating undercoating the tire well to suppress low end drone.
My sympathies on the California roads. My last CDC field assignment was as the director of the Orange County and San Bernardino County Special Diseases epidemiology program ('88-'90). Transferred to Atlanta headquarters in '90.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: pictures (anosis03)*

I gained 2-3 mpg when I chipped mine but lost 1-2 again when I installed the 18" wheels & tires. I have H&R Sports with stocck shocks snd the ride is still quite good.


----------



## anosis03 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: pictures (Maurizio)*

Marco,
About the resonator... Just in case my post was not clear, the resonator is gone and in its place is the enlargemet piece from 2" to 2.25". 
My muffler shop first voted against replaceing the resonator, besically due to the reasons you just mentioned, but in the end I am happy I got rid of it. At highway speeds the resonance of the exhaust is not a problem. Taking off after stopping is an awesome sound.
Have you seen any tuners in the US that offer aftermarket or more specific performance upgrades for the W8?
Now I am contemplating if I should sell my A6 2.7T or my Passat W8. I just changed jobs and can't afford both of them. I am leaning towards keeping the Passat, even though the Audi is more luxurious, but the twin turbos make me a bit uneasy if they ever fail - lots of money for those to replace.
We will see...


----------



## Marco Pardi (Jun 14, 2002)

Anosis, Geez, that must be quite a sound with no resonator! I wonder if you will run afoul of John Law, since some would now label you an "evildoer".
No, I haven't found any performance upgrades offered, and likely we won't due to the low numbers. But, I would think that a K&N or similar intake insert and your exhaust mod would have really moved you upscale. If you don't have the sports suspension, as I do, I guess you could look into that. 
I would keep the Passat. I agree with you about the turbos; I never trusted a system that has to rely so heavily on outside elements, and that adds elements that can quickly and easily fail.
Best of luck!


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Official W8 FAQ/DIY (VWGUY4EVER)*

^^^


----------



## fitzski (Oct 16, 2004)

GIAC offers a chipping option:
http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=31

_Quote »_GIAC performance software for the 2003 W8® smoothly delivers a 14-25 hp and 20-25 ft-lbs gain. For optimum power gains the software must be coupled with a cold air intake.









No, I haven't had it done to my car...


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Official W8 FAQ/DIY (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

Old thread bump!


----------



## BackFromMoon (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Official W8 FAQ/DIY (155VERT83)*

I'm sure you guys have this, but here's a good article on the W8-
http://www.forbes.com/2002/05/....html


----------

